# MS Amlin Andretti picks up some needed points at Paris ePrix



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

In an eventful Paris ePrix, Robin Frijns (NLD) scored sixth place, scoring more points for MS Amlin Andretti in the FIA Formula E Championship. António Félix da Costa (POR) was forced to retire after a crash with another competitor.

*The Qualifying*

Qualifying was a mixed session for MS Amlin Andretti. With a strong performance, Robin Frijns put his ATEC-002 in eighth position - his time of 1:02.654 was just 0.043 seconds shy of the Super Pole session. A penalty for another competitor meant the Dutchman would start the race in seventh place. For António Félix da Costa, it was a disappointing session, as he could manage only 17th, with 1:03.268.

*The Race*

From the start, Frijns was able to hold his position and race solidly in the opening stint. Félix da Costa, meanwhile, found it difficult to make up places, but did pass Lucas di Grassi (BRA) for 16th position but while fighting over the place, the two made contact, with the car forced into the inside wall. It was heavily damaged, and Félix da Costa had to retire from the race. The incident caused a full course yellow, at which point Frijns pitted and retained his seventh position. With a great pass he improved by one place and after an accident for second-placed Jean-Eric Vergne (FRA) - which also saw the Qualcomm Safety Car BMW i8 deployed - the Dutchman moved into fifth position. Unfortunately, Frijns was judged to have driven too fast under the earlier full course yellow period, earning him a five-second penalty which dropped him back to sixth. The race ended under another safety car. The win went to Sébastien Buemi (SUI) for Renault e.dams.

*The Reactions*

*Robin Frijns, MS Amlin Andretti:* "To finish sixth, after the troubles we've had in recent races, is a great result for the team and for myself. It feels fantastic. But also luck was on our side, definitely! When the safety car came out shortly before the finish, I could have lost the points thanks to the penalty, but then a car slowed behind me and slowed everyone down, which saved us. That was very fortunate. The penalty was my mistake, I got caught up because the car in front was speeding and I followed."

*António Félix da Costa, MS Amlin Andretti: *"It's been a very frustrating weekend. From my point of view, the incident was pretty simple. Di Grassi went around the outside of me, and started to turn in really early - I was put into the inside wall before the corner even arrived, I couldn't do anything. I have no problem with a driver trying to make a move on the outside, but at least they have to leave some room to get to the apex. It was good for the team to get some points, and that means we've got some great data to look at together. That is a positive for us."


----------

